# Newbie - HELP with choosing a Charcoal Grill..ALL WELCOME! :)



## savage_007 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Im new to the form and would LOVE all your opinions and experiences with your Charcoal grills!

I have finally move into my own place, NO more roommates, and I am in need of a new Charcoal Grill! 

I have been using a Weber 18.5" for the past 5 years, but it has been ABUSED and neglected due to roommates etc. SO time for a new one!

I welcome ALL opinions, pros, cons, problems you have experienced, favorite manufacturers, and what YOU are currently que'ing on!

I have seen the Green Egg and have experience with the cheap Weber, SO PLEASE HELP THIS YOUNG PITMASTER IN CHOOSING A NEW GRILL!!!!

Let the discussion begin!!

Thanks for your time and opinions!!

Jim


----------



## Animal (Mar 24, 2013)

Now this could get interesting, all around best charcoal grill, let me think? Oh yeah. Weber, a Weber can do it all. Green eggs are great too, how much do you want to spend. It is more about the cook then the cooker, how much time do you want to spend watching it. What are you going to use it for hot and fast or low and slow?


----------



## savage_007 (Mar 24, 2013)

Animal said:


> Now this could get interesting, all around best charcoal grill, let me think? Oh yeah. Weber, a Weber can do it all. Green eggs are great too, how much do you want to spend. It is more about the cook then the cooker, how much time do you want to spend watching it. What are you going to use it for hot and fast or low and slow?



Hey Animal!

Thanks for the response!

I have been using a Weber for about 5 years, 18.5" with roommates.. The amount I want to spend is NOT a really concern of mine.

I want the best, my Weber is good, although it has had it's time and abuse so now that I have my own place I figured I would "hit the streets" and see what my fellow pitmasters have to say about it.

I love doing a slow Tri-Tip, I cook with LOVE, so the more LOVE the better!

I do not want to impress my thoughts on Weber to much, I fel the quality has gone down hill, I am only 30 but my Dad has one from the 70's and it is still ticking and in GREAT shape! The construction is WAY better...

My questions to ALL you fellow grillers would be:

1. Who, in your opinion, makes the best Charcoal Grill, and why? Pros, cons, problems, ect..

2. Who is the best manufacturer? I realize that there are plenty out there I just am trying to avoid buying and trying all of them...that would get spendy, so I do not mind buying once and paying GOOD money for the BEST!

3. What do you think the most beneficial things are in a grill? I obviously think quality but would love to hear from others that have experience!

I hope this thread gets a GOOD response and we get a great discussion from it, also to help other make future decisions as well!

Thanks again for taking the time to post! ALL info is welcome and MUCH APPRECIATED!!!

Happy QUE'ing!!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Weber!


----------



## Animal (Mar 24, 2013)

Ill have to sit back and let the others chime in on this. I have many Pits, from local big box stores to my Lang I had delivered from Georgia, but for a "Charcoal grill", I will stick to Weber. What are you going to use it for


----------



## savage_007 (Mar 25, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Weber!



Thanks for that!


----------



## savage_007 (Mar 25, 2013)

Animal said:


> Ill have to sit back and let the others chime in on this. I have many Pits, from local big box stores to my Lang I had delivered from Georgia, but for a "Charcoal grill", I will stick to Weber. What are you going to use it for



It's for moderate use...something to use year round, and I like to que!

I want quality, ease??

What do you look for? What problems have you faced?

Thanks for your input! I hope this thread gets popular and we get lots of feedback!


----------



## oompappy (Mar 25, 2013)

If I was going to buy a new grill, besides a Weber one touch kettle, It would be...

Outlaw Model #2137

OR, This...

Super Pro Model #2121

But, Do NOT be tempted to get the optional side fire box.


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 25, 2013)

WEBER... enuff said


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 25, 2013)

Another vote for the* Weber* unless you want to have one specially built (from a very reputable company).  If you want a grill specially ordered, let me know and I'll get a picture or 2 of mine.


----------



## savage_007 (Mar 25, 2013)

oompappy said:


> If I was going to buy a new grill, besides a Weber one touch kettle, It would be...
> 
> Outlaw Model #2137
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping in!

Might I ask why you would choose those grills?
What issues have you faced?
What are your biggest sell points with these grills?
What do you feel the pros and cons to a grill are?

I appreciate your time and hope to gather as many facts as I can from ALL my fellow grilling enthusiasts!



Nutz4bbq said:


> WEBER... enuff said



Thanks Nutz4bbq!

How often do you QUE?
Why Weber? Your pros and cons?
What is your biggest complaint? Praise?

I want to hear from you!

I love to grill so feel free to enlighten me with your opinions 



Bob In Fla. said:


> Another vote for the* Weber* unless you want to have one specially built (from a very reputable company).  If you want a grill specially ordered, let me know and I'll get a picture or 2 of mine.



Thank you so much! Who, if you don't mind me asking, makes your grills?

I would love to see what you use?
How did you find that company?
What are the benefits they offer compared to the good ol' Weber?
What did you feel the problems are/were with other grills?

Happy grilling, I can't wait to hear back from you Bob!

 man I love to grill!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 26, 2013)

You mean to tell me there are grills other then Weber? When did this happen?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 26, 2013)

Never had the pleasure of a Weber but I do own a lid which fits one and also a rib rack of that brand. They make good stuff. Now for grilling you need a gasser (Weber makes the best strangely enough)..and for making bbq you need an electric Smoker. That charcoal is nasty stuff..give folks a big old cancer and make the food taste skunky...etc. Get it off the agenda. For the Electric model try Smokin Tex. Its on my short list for Christmas. Welcome over here. Now if you are industrious enough to burn Mesquite wood to coals and break out the shovel..I will take some of this back. Thanks.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 26, 2013)

savage_007 said:


> I would love to see what you use?
> How did you find that company?
> What are the benefits they offer compared to the good ol' Weber?
> What did you feel the problems are/were with other grills?
> ...


The grill I'm talking about is the _"Tailgater"_ made by _*Stump's Smokers*_. They also have a _"Backyarder"_ which is a little larger than the _"Tailgater_". I also own a couple of smokers made by Stump's Smokers and they are great, well built, but you have to put in your order and wait on production. What I like better than the Weber is that they have more capacity and are rectangular instead of round. Well, Weber's Ranch kettle is larger...







I don't have any pictures of the Tailgater (I thought I did, but can't find any  right now) 
Here's a link to the Backyarder. It might be more what you're looking for since it's larger than the Tailgater.
BackYarder

My Tailgater is smaller and doesn't have the skirting around the bottom, and it will attach to a bracket that lets you carry it with your 2" receiver hitch...thus the name "Tailgater".

I "found" the company at BBQ competitions in Florida and Georgia.  Stump himself delivered my* "Monster" to my driveway.*

BOB


----------



## john pen (Mar 27, 2013)

Weber !!!


----------



## savage_007 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> You mean to tell me there are grills other then Weber? When did this happen?



Touche my friend!

May I ask, what do you fell the biggest pros and cons are of the Weber? Or others you have experienced?

Thanks



bigwheel said:


> Never had the pleasure of a Weber but I do own a lid which fits one and also a rib rack of that brand. They make good stuff. Now for grilling you need a gasser (Weber makes the best strangely enough)..and for making bbq you need an electric Smoker. That charcoal is nasty stuff..give folks a big old cancer and make the food taste skunky...etc. Get it off the agenda. For the Electric model try Smokin Tex. Its on my short list for Christmas. Welcome over here. Now if you are industrious enough to burn Mesquite wood to coals and break out the shovel..I will take some of this back. Thanks.



I very much appreciate you r response! Who would you recommend for gas? What other pros and con have you experienced?

I may pick up one of each! 



Bob In Fla. said:


> The grill I'm talking about is the _"Tailgater"_ made by _*Stump's Smokers*_. They also have a _"Backyarder"_ which is a little larger than the _"Tailgater_". I also own a couple of smokers made by Stump's Smokers and they are great, well built, but you have to put in your order and wait on production. What I like better than the Weber is that they have more capacity and are rectangular instead of round. Well, Weber's Ranch kettle is larger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the pic/link! That is a fine looking grill!

What other pros or cons between the two? How may do you usually cook for? What about warranty?

You think he'll drop it off in person for me...in California!? :grin: hehe, thanks Bob



john pen said:


> Weber !!!



What is your favorite thing about your Weber, or the #1 thing you look for in a grill?

How are the grates these days, the one I had had thick heavy grates, which I liked...


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't think there are many "Cons" to a Weber other than that it does not cook the meat for you  "Pros" they are easy to cook on, holds temperature well, great warranty, available almost everywhere, on the lower end of the cost spectrum and unsurpassed customer service. If you look at loads of older posts on this Forum you will not find many "Cons" to a Weber.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 31, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> I don't think there are many "Cons" to a Weber other than that it does not cook the meat for you  "Pros" they are easy to cook on, holds temperature well, great warranty, available almost everywhere, on the lower end of the cost spectrum and unsurpassed customer service. If you look at loads of older posts *on this Forum* you will not find many "Cons" to a Weber.


 
You won't find many "cons" about a Weber on other forums, either.  Well, except some people cry about the cost but they don't mind spending money on a new_ cheaper grill_ every year or so.  If they had bought the Weber (that didn't cost that much more), they'd still have that Weber and be money ahead.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> You won't find many "cons" about a Weber on other forums, either.  Well, except some people cry about the cost but they don't mind spending money on a new_ cheaper grill_ every year or so.  If they had bought the Weber (that didn't cost that much more), they'd still have that Weber and be money ahead.



We're allowed to look at other forums?  Back in the day Greg said we weren't allowed to stray from BBQC, I have to broaden my horizons, thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 31, 2013)

Who is *Greg*? I seem to re-remember that name.  

I thought that this was the forum for those who didn't or couldn't "_fit in_" in those other rooms.
Besides, how else are we gunna know that this is the best forum if we don't look around?

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Bob, I'll check some of those other forums, but don't tell Janet. BTW Greg is Greg Rempe ... He use to run this forum until he bailed on us and then he had an internet radio show until his computer broke down, I'm guuessing he must be on the unemployment line now  I do miss him!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 1, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Thanks Bob, I'll check some of those other forums, but don't tell Janet. BTW Greg is Greg Rempe ... He use to run this forum until he bailed on us and then he had an internet radio show until his computer broke down, I'm guuessing he must be on the unemployment line now  I do miss him!


 OH!  So Greg's the guy that HAD the show, but his computer quit working because of all the crazy sound effects, and because he visited too many pr0n websites?  I think I remember him.
I understand bigwheel has a favorite forum, something like _The BBQ Forum_, or something like that?


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 1, 2013)

I heard many years ago that BW grew up with a guy named Ray Basso and I think he has a forum, I'm betting that is the forum you are talking about


----------



## john pen (Apr 1, 2013)

Greg is the guy that used to love us...


----------



## savage_007 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input!

So I happen to be cruising around a local Hot tub store and they had quite a few grills.

I was checking them out and I could't help but notice the "lack" of quality in the Weber from the one my dad has had for years!

What's with the cheap thin grill? His is made of a much better quality and thickness...

I also saw the Green Egg next to it, uhhh WOW, cast iron, thick grates, no cheap plastic?

Has anyone out there used these things?

Looks like it could be launched into space! Lol

Just some points, I would consider those Cons from the quality I witnessed in his Weber Kettle, which he claims he has had from 1979...I thought at first he may have just smoked something and was confused, but judging by the difference in today's new Webers seems to be a valid statement..

So I would have to question the materials they are using today, and are they even made in the USA anymore?

Thanks again guys, grilling season is upon us, well it always is but weather is more permitting, so let's keep this going!

Cheers!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 8, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Thanks Bob, I'll check some of those other forums, but don't tell Janet.




...and to think I was gonna share some butt 

Humph.


----------



## LarrysBackyard (Apr 11, 2013)

Absolutely YUM, Janet!


----------



## LarrysBackyard (Apr 11, 2013)

One of the things I like about my Weber is there is a lot of aftermarket stuff that keeps the gadget geek in me interested.

Cast Iron grates are my next "add-on", but there is nothing wrong with the hinged grate that comes with the One Touch Gold. If you go kettle, go gold. The ash pan makes clean up a breeze. For that matter the Performer is a great option, too.

Speaking of breeze, I am not sure, but I'd bet one of those eggs will insulate in windy/cold conditions better than a kettle. But sticking some mass, whether in the form of water of fire brick will help maintain the temp of the cooker. 

Heck, tending the fire is the fun I love about the cooking. The great food and happy guests are just gravy. 

If you want consistent results and no fuss, then I'd probably favor the directions Big Wheel is taking you with splitting that money into dedicated smokers and a gas grill. 

And then, I'd still get a Kettle (or a WSM).


----------

